# Intro! + Ball Ionosphere Review



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi fellow Ball lovers, its a wonderful forum and this is my first attempt at a review =p apologies for the crappy pics and seemingly noob attempt.

My search for a new watch came when my Seiko Kinetic was stolen at a gym 2 years back. It has served me well for almost 7 years and I was adamant to find a worthy 'successor' for it.

After trudging through the web and visiting countless sites, I had my eyes set on this beauty:










This is the perfect watch for me at that moment. My first over SGD 1k purchase too. I had always been a lover of watch, it started with those Casios that can store telephone numbers (high tech during my younger time) to G-Shock with similar function. Thereafter a Seiko served me real well.

Ball Ionosphere has all of what I wanted, Day-Date, Chrono and impeccable build. I am very rough with my watch, and this it has survived two years almost everyday on my wrist with plenty of dings and scratches and still run within -4 +6 seconds a day!!!



















The watch has an amazing lume, the dial is very legible with sucken subdials. Subdials has a polished ring that is amazing when light bounces off it, but its very difficult for me to take it with a point and shoot....

The 3 main hands are polished and the second hand have the RR logo which gives the watch an extra Ooomph, subdial hands are black and mounted with Tritium tubes.

The bracelete is very comfy and the clasp does its job ok, though I would prefer those with push button releases, as it would prevent accidental 'pops' and thus more secure.

Here is a wrist shot to end it all =p Its definately my first not last Ball watch (another on its way if nothing goes wrong)


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great review kelwatches and nice story how you found out about Ball:-!

The Fireman series is great isn't it? This model was a toss-up for me between that and the Storm Chaser, the telemeter won out;-)
I really love the case-back on this model, sometime you have to post some shots of it!!

It's good to see that the 7750 movement is so accurate after a few years of your ownership, typical Ball precision, even after the dings;-)
I got my Storm Chaser off All Watches in Wisma Atria. You guy's are so lucky to get such good deals on your Ball's!! 

Looking forward to some more pic's of that beauty:-!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice review and cool pics.


----------



## Mugszy27 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great review and story. Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike69 said:


> Great review kelwatches and nice story how you found out about Ball:-!
> 
> The Fireman series is great isn't it? This model was a toss-up for me between that and the Storm Chaser, the telemeter won out;-)
> I really love the case-back on this model, sometime you have to post some shots of it!!
> ...


Hi Mike!

Thanks for the encouragements, will attempt to take the caseback tomorrow and post it.

Yah, Singapore have great prices for watches. But prices have risen quite abit now, at least 30% more than what I have gotten some time back.

Nevertheless, Ball watches are of great value and I will continue to support them (as long as prices do not rise too much)


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about our previous watch, but I am glad you and Ball found your way to each other.

Thanx for sharing your pics and review, and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## waterbrook (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice review, and nice watch. Glad you're enjoying it.

Mitch


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice, congratulations!

How's about a lume shot?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Good stuff! Love the pics! Thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics! Lovely watch! :-!


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok here are the caseback shots:



















Thats the best I can do, hope you like it = )

It shows a detailed astronaut stamped onto the caseback, it is polished and nice to look at.

Oh yah, in case some are wondering why there are seemingly more dings and scratches on my watch, its probably due to the fact I wear it on my master hand and I practically bring the watch everywhere with me, hiking, office, travel, sports, you name it.

But now even the dings and scratches grows on me, they are not deep, but does give the matt surface of the case abit more character. Its like telling my other watches "hey I have been around, you young desk resting rascals!"


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice review and pics:-!

Glad to have you Aboard kelwatches and hope you enjoy your stay

Good Luck and Enjoy that sweet watch!


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

BenL said:


> Very nice, congratulations!
> 
> How's about a lume shot?


Hi!

I have no idea of how to take a proper lume shot yet.. Will fiddle around and post when my experiments succeed = )

:-d


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great shots of the back of the case!


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

nice pics and review! i am from sg too! where did you purchase the watch?


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

yoshiki said:


> nice pics and review! i am from sg too! where did you purchase the watch?


Hi Yoshiki!

Nice to hear from a fellow Sg =p

I got my watch off Cortina, in fact I liked what I saw so much over the web that I got my god mom to buy for me that time (I did not even try it once!) as I was working overseas.

I had a 25% off retail Plus abit more if I am not wrong.

You are a Seiko lover too yah? I like my Seiko burger alot!! (just got it not too long ago) and miss my stolen kinetic auto relay terribly .... o|


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Cheers for the caseback pics kelwatches:-!
Yep the Ionosphere does have a cool caseback doesn't it.

Were all looking forward to the night shots ;-)

Great stuff:-!


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes Mike it is indeed very nice.

Correct me if I am wrong, its the only Ball watch with a "man" for the caseback, the rest are all objects, planes, trains, submarine etc???

If so, it makes this caseback even more cool =p


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

kelwatches said:


> Yes Mike it is indeed very nice.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, its the only Ball watch with a "man" for the caseback, the rest are all objects, planes, trains, submarine etc???
> 
> If so, it makes this caseback even more cool =p


Sorry buddy, but no<|
It don't matter that much, it's still a sweet as caseback:-!


----------



## saigonblack (May 1, 2008)

welcome, fellow lee-kaporeans. And thanks for the review and pics.

For me, am seriously considering the Aviator Dual time now, trying hard to resist spending more money


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

saigonblack said:


> welcome, fellow lee-kaporeans. And thanks for the review and pics.
> 
> For me, am seriously considering the Aviator Dual time now, trying hard to resist spending more money


Hi! = )

Resistance is usually futile. The more we surf the forums the more of "want" transform to "need"

If only T and G would lose less money and give some back, it would be a good subsidy (and excuse) for the next watch purchase :-d

Yah the Aviator Dual time is really sweet . Sigh... too much wants and not enough dough


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike69 said:


> Sorry buddy, but no<|
> It don't matter that much, it's still a sweet as caseback:-!


Its not???? :-s

Lol I like it nevertheless! Darn, should I collect all those with "man" behind?

Wonder how much that would set me back.....:roll:


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

kelwatches said:


> Its not???? :-s
> 
> Lol I like it nevertheless! Darn, should I collect all those with "man" behind?
> 
> Wonder how much that would set me back.....:roll:


Titanium Mad Cow! Dats got a man on the case back! :-!


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Hahahha, I cant, have to control my budget abit = )

Just gotten a NT off another bro here in WUS = )


----------



## Xing (Mar 15, 2009)

All Watches having a Ball Exhibition at Wisma Atria's Atrium, till this Sunday. 

Eyeing on the new Fireman  it's going for S$1450 (RRP)


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Yap go take a look =p I am based overseas so cant attend = ( 

But less poison for me... The forum is bad enough.. hahaha

The new fireman looks amazing, I just love the vibrant colour mix, I guess with more straps the fireman will become even more versatile, what are you waiting for????


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

kelwatches said:


> Hahahha, I cant, have to control my budget abit = )
> 
> Just gotten a NT off another bro here in WUS = )


LOL!
My budget has gone out the window! :roll:
Think I need help!


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Lol

Dun we all, hahahha, must get myself banned for visiting all these sites, but its just not possible!!!


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

chuck your computer away. o|


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice review...


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

The diver series have "nervy" on the case back. And for the aviator series, you have the wright bro as well- one on the ground and the other on the plane. 

Things are looking to roll up a bit for swiss watches this year, a few swiss watches brand are not gving as much discount as they use to give in singapore AD side. monte blanc, omega, IWC and B&R are few of them as they are opening their own boutique and cutting down on AD number. I just check out some B&R watches last week and the AD only give me 15% discount. It used to be 20-25% a year back. So sad. Looks like i better save up more and get better stuff.


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 1, 2009)

Xing said:


> All Watches having a Ball Exhibition at Wisma Atria's Atrium, till this Sunday.
> 
> Eyeing on the new Fireman  it's going for S$1450 (RRP)


this reply came very late, but yeah i went for the ball exhibition! almost purchased the cosc diver.. i love the feel of the watch when i wear it! but resisted buying it on the spot as its really a big sum of $$ to me.. i dont earn alot..


----------



## saigonblack (May 1, 2008)

yoshiki said:


> this reply came very late, but yeah i went for the ball exhibition! almost purchased the cosc diver.. i love the feel of the watch when i wear it! but resisted buying it on the spot as its really a big sum of $$ to me.. i dont earn alot..


And I got the Aviator at the exhibition


----------



## kelwatches (Apr 19, 2009)

Yaps,

Discounts seems to be getting lesser recently, with the still on going recession I cannot really see the logic behind it. 

Sigh.. have to save up more.

Yoshiki: No worries, I believe you will get your dream watch in time, and when you get it with your well earned pay, its even more satisfying!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

yoshiki said:


> this reply came very late, but yeah i went for the ball exhibition! almost purchased the cosc diver.. i love the feel of the watch when i wear it! but resisted buying it on the spot as its really a big sum of $$ to me.. i dont earn alot..


 Most local AD have credit card 0% instalment and you can stretch over a year to pay.:roll:


----------

